# Exclusive Resorts Ultra Plan



## Steamboat Bill (Feb 15, 2007)

Exclusive Resorts has unveiled their Ultra Plan.

The details are:

60 days of use per year, Six advanced reservations and two priority holiday reservations, Four active space available reservations, within a 90 day window, Ability to use up to three residences at one time and Unaccompanied sharing for family and friends

The cost: $795,000, with annual dues of $49,500 or for $195,000 (100% NON-refundable), current Elite members can upgrade to this plan. Or you could pay the full difference in your current membership and this new plan (could be as much as $400,000 or more) and get the 80% refund obligation.

ER wants to sell 50 upgrades and 50 new Ultra memberships, and the club reserves the right to do the same again later - for an initial total of 200.


----------

